# Hello everyone



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

First off let me say i am very sorry for not saying goodbye to everybody, i had some issue's concerning family, thank god everything is ok now and i hope u all forgive me for leaving the way i did.

I do miss being here and i hope to be back in the hobbie again, i may or may not sell fish but i know one thing for sure, i will be here exploring, teaching and learning more about the fish we all have interest in.

Ash


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Ash! Long time no see bro. Welcome back!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

what up homeboy, welcome back.

wes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HOLY SHA*BANG!!!!! WADDAP ASH!!!!









I see your still alive and kick'in. Glad to hear from you bro!!!! And cant wait to get back into Ps again!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Welcome back, let us know if you get back into selling. Would be great to have someone in the Midwest.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> HOLY SHA*BANG!!!!! WADDAP ASH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey whats up fellas, thanks for the welcome im glad to be back.

Ash

Rhom tell me thats not true, what your avatar reads.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

its true, he's a piranha killer and should be banned from this site.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY SHA*BANG!!!!! WADDAP ASH!!!!
> ...


Yeah.. its true man. Since you've left, my stock wasn't going anywhere. So I decided to take a break.. maybe until you do ever come back?!?!?!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome back Ash.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah sh*t, whats up Ash, long time no talk buddy


















> RhomZilla Posted Today, 10:13 PM
> 
> QUOTE(TheFishCatcher @ Jul 13 2005, 05:47 PM)
> QUOTE(RhomZilla @ Jul 13 2005, 08:41 PM)
> ...


Yeah Al, that bum, he knew I wanted the one tern, just the one, wouldnt ship it to me :rasp:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It seems you have been gone for quite a while. I did a search on your posts, and it seems that you were VERY cheap. You posted a long time ago that you had 3-4" cariba for only $25 each. That is rediculously cheap, and you should definately get back in the business. I just bought some cariba and they were $20 a piece and they are only 1-5-2.5" in length. Stick around this time!
~Taylor~


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Ash, I have heard about you and prices you put on rhoms, the way you packaged and shipped them. I WANT TO BUY FROM YOU. No, seriously though.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn... and here I thought ash just fell off the face of the earth









welcome back man


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Ash. I've heard a lot of good things about you. I saw your site right before it was taken down. I look forward to buying some of your p's.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

welcome back ash, hopefully you decide to start selling fish again, I was planning on taking a road trip from southern ontario to pick up some small pygos.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gald every thin








g sounds to be ok


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

holy sh*t man, glad your back I always wondered where the f*ck you went


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

o snap its ash! Welcome back buddie. You'll be more than welcome as a sponser or a member. As long as your alright, thats all it matters.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i think i speak for everyone when i say this..PLEASE COME BACK HAS A SUPPLIER!!!!!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I dont know ya but I have always heard good things about you except for the fact you left, so I am glad you are back!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

welcome back


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Ash, good to see you again


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey Ash,
Nice to see you're back.
Let's try to get some Thai soon.
Pete


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Welcome back Ash









Glad to hear everything is ok


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Welcome back, so far I have only heard good things of you, so you can be a great addition to the site


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

WoW!!! Welcome Back Ash!!!!

Glad to see your back!!!!
Just the person I wanted to see


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad to see you back My Friend .....!!!!!!! Welcome back







Definetly a Joyous Day .

The Masta Is Back in town Gents !!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome back Ash!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

never saw your post of talked to you... i geuss you were before my time but i have heard of you and heard you were an awsome hobbyest (cant spell for sh*t) so im glad to have you back anyway


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Gordeez say's Welcome Back


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

hello 
long time no see.
dixon


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow thanks for having me back guys, the way i went out and just abandoned everyone without saying goodbye or explaining what had happend was wrong on my part i never expected to have such a warm welcome back, its funny but i always thought of the friends i made on this board and i really missed being here.

As for getting back to supplying fish, well if all goes as planed its possiable

Ash


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> Wow thanks for having me back guys, the way i went out and just abandoned everyone without saying goodbye or explaining what had happend was wrong on my part i never expected to have such a warm welcome back, its funny but i always thought of the friends i made on this board and i really missed being here.
> 
> As for getting back to supplying fish, well if all goes as planed its possiable
> 
> ...


Ash, Would you expect anything else from us!? Family is first Bro no matter what!!







Glad your back and you might inpsire me to get my collections going again!! Any ideas where I can get some kick ass fish?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

TheFishCatcher said:


> Wow thanks for having me back guys, the way i went out and just abandoned everyone without saying goodbye or explaining what had happend was wrong on my part i never expected to have such a warm welcome back, its funny but i always thought of the friends i made on this board and i really missed being here.
> 
> As for getting back to supplying fish, well if all goes as planed its possiable
> 
> ...


Ash,,, I've got a order ready if you do


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Thats nice of u to say Jim, im glad u think of me that way, and im sure if and when i get back in action ill have some fish for ya.

Ash


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That would be awesome if you started dealing fish again. You had awesome LOW prices.








~Taylor~


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> Thats nice of u to say Jim, im glad u think of me that way, and im sure if and when i get back in action ill have some fish for ya.
> 
> Ash
> [snapback]1112603[/snapback]​


As always, You DA Man!!







Got any tanks for me???


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> As always, You DA Man!!


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

welcome back


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Welcome! Dont Be a Stranger ASH .


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> Wow thanks for having me back guys, the way i went out and just abandoned everyone without saying goodbye or explaining what had happend was wrong on my part i never expected to have such a warm welcome back, its funny but i always thought of the friends i made on this board and i really missed being here.
> 
> As for getting back to supplying fish, well if all goes as planed its possiable
> 
> ...


Start bring them In Homie .
Will order from you anytime ..


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Where are you located Ash, I think I read somewhere you were somewhere in the midwest or something which would kick ass!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Welcome back


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

BigChuckP said:


> Where are you located Ash, I think I read somewhere you were somewhere in the midwest or something which would kick ass!
> [snapback]1113470[/snapback]​


michigan baby, the piranha capitol. well maybe we share the title with ohio.








wes


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you located Ash, I think I read somewhere you were somewhere in the midwest or something which would kick ass!
> ...


I think I am the only one in Colorado on this site


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Good to see you back on Ash. You wouldn't happen to still have this bad boy and want to ship it to me








View attachment 69460


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Welcome back man! Glad to see your still kickin' it!


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Looks like your a well-respected man on this board Ash. Welcome back to the hobby


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Glad to see you back Ash. We definately need a supplier closer than NJ. Theres plenty of Midwest people that would love a store closer to them.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks guys, sorry jerry i no longer own that rhom i believe bubba had it last. i hope to be back in action by the early fall thats if all goes well and as pland.

Ash


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Welcome back Ash







Let me know if you start suppling us with those monsters again. Just might go back to Pygos.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

deeboi i love that banner, its funny but all those fish on that banner where once in my posesion

Ash


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome back Bro!!! glad to see ya around again! now lets work on getting your ad banner back over here ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Welcome! I missed you a lot!!! Glad to see you back friend!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> thanks guys, i hope to be back in action by the early fall thats if all goes well and as pland.
> [snapback]1115450[/snapback]​


If that goes through... Ill be back in the P hobby once again!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Good to see you back on Ash. You wouldn't happen to still have this bad boy and want to ship it to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bubba has that at the moment, and was selling it not too long ago!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yo what up Ash! Gald to see your back and ok.

Pirayas are still doing great.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

YES..... Ash i am quite excited that you have returned. That rhom you gave me is doin sweet. I would love it if you got back in business. If so, it would be great if i could get 2 6-7" caribes. either way glad to see your doin ok. hope all goes well and as planned.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Welcome back Ash, it's been a while.


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

that is really good to hear, you will definetely be hearing from me.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Good to see you back on Ash. You wouldn't happen to still have this bad boy and want to ship it to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is That My Baby. Nice Pic ..


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> Wow thanks for having me back guys, the way i went out and just abandoned everyone without saying goodbye or explaining what had happend was wrong on my part i never expected to have such a warm welcome back, its funny but i always thought of the friends i made on this board and i really missed being here.
> 
> As for getting back to supplying fish, well if all goes as planed its possiable
> 
> ...


make it extremely possible please...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

TheFishCatcher said:


> thanks guys, sorry jerry i no longer own that rhom i believe bubba had it last. *i hope to be back in action by the early fall thats if all goes well and as pland.*
> Ash
> [snapback]1115450[/snapback]​


WOW, since I am in MI, and only about 2-2.5 hours from Dearborn, I may just wait and get my Serra from you.








~Taylor~


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

iam still a newbie so i don't remember you but welcome back to the site, stick around and sell some p's


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> TheFishCatcher said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys, sorry jerry i no longer own that rhom i believe bubba had it last. *i hope to be back in action by the early fall thats if all goes well and as pland.*
> ...


 i dont think im even an hour from dearborn...like a half hour...we play them in school sports so they have to be somewhat near monroe. If thats the case im def. waiting till he comes back to buisness. f*ck paying 50$ for shipping from george or pedro


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn thank god, no more outragous shipping fees!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Tibs said:


> damn thank god, no more outragous shipping fees!
> [snapback]1133364[/snapback]​


Amen to that brotha!


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

welcome back


----------

